# Scroll Saw Comfort Knobs



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't somebody just post a thread about scroll saw knobs?


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, Woodmaster1 did. I looked into them after reading his review and ended up ordering a set of my own.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

This is a good idea. On my Excalibur 16 the bottom knob can end up vertical when changing blades and rap on the bottom of the table. Being round these would eliminate that.
Steve.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am glad you found them as awesome as I did. It is always good to know you can help a fellow woodworker.


----------

